# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Rumień guzowaty!

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam poważny problem. 3 tygodnie temu stwierdzono u mnie rumień guzowaty, jednakże do dziś nie stwierdzono przyczyny. Mam 16 lat, 172cm wzrostu, waga 66kg. Za 2 tygodnie przystępuję do egzaminów gimnazjalnych, a opuściłam już ponad tydzień szkolny. Od poniedziałku prawdopodobnie będę miała nauczanie indywidualne. Lekarze cały czas każą mi siedzieć w domu /lekarz pierwszego kontaktu, chirurg dziecięcy, dermatolog/ jest już tak od 3 tygodni, jednakże guzy na nogach wcale nie schodzą. Zeszły jedne, to zrobiły się drugie. Po ogólnych badaniach stwierdzono u mnie podwyższony hormon tarczycy, tj niedoczynnosc. Czy ma to jakiś wpływ na tę chorobę? 2tydzień biorę antybiotyk OSPEN. Boję się, że to mi nie pomoże i we wakacje będę musiała siedzieć w domu, a co gorsza w szpitalu.
Proszę o pomoc, pozdrawiam.

----------


## Krzysztof

Rumień guzowaty może być związany z zakażeniami, głównie paciorkowcami, a także wirusami, grzybami lub rzadziej prątkami gruźlicy. Jeśli przyczyną Twojego problemu jest zakażenie bakteryjne, antybiotyk może rozwiązać problem. Guzy mogą być związane też z niektórymi lekami. Niestety często nie udaje się wykryć przyczyny, problem może leżeć w nieprawidłowej reakcji immunologicznej, o czym może świadczyć współistnienie Twojej choroby z chorobami o podłożu autoimmunologicznymi. Taką jest też niedoczynność tarczycy (wywołana chorobą Hashimoto), więc jeden problem z drugim może mieć związek, jednak nie oznacza to niestety, że leczenie tarczycy pomoże - oba problemy mogą być spowodowane nadmierną reaktywnością Twojego układu odpornościowego, który rozpoznaje własne antygeny. Na pocieszenie dodam, że guzy zwykle goją się po kilku tygodniach nie pozostawiając po sobie śladu, a jeśli problem w przyszłości będzie dokuczliwy, lekarz może zalecić zastosowanie lekami przeciwzapalnymi lub sterydami, które wielu chorym pomagają.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Agulaa

cześć wszystkim ja też miałam rumień guzowaty i to w zaawansowanym stopniu. Po urodzeniu dziecka dostałam osłabienia organizmu i guzy się pojawiły, przy tym okropna gorączka która utrzymywała się przez 3 tygodnie. Strasznie bolało do tego stopnia że nie mogłam wstac z łóżka. Dostała skierowanie do szpitala w Katowicach Ochojcu na reumatologie i tam uczynili cuda po kilku dniach podawania mi kroplówek guzy zaczynały znikać. Tam wyleczyli mnie do końca. Pani Doktor moja kochana stwierdziła że najprawdopodobniej mam jakąś infekcję w sobie która rozsiewa coś po organiźmie i powiedziała żebym usuneła migdałki to powinno pomóc. Jak sobie tak pomyślałam to faktycznie zawsze wszystko zaczynało się od bolącego gardła. I poszłam do laryngologa. Usunęli mi wszystkie migdałki i powiem wam że od tamtej pory minął rok a ja się czuję jakbym się na nowo narodziła. Wszystko mineło od roku nie używam nic na bolące gardło a guzy nie pojawiły się od tamtej pory. Także polecam badania na migdałki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mimo iż to już jest dawny wpis mam takie same objawy a jestem teraz niewiele starsza od Ciebie(obecnie 18-19l.)  Wiem, że wiele przypadków rumienia nie jest zdiagnozowanych, ale martwie sie bo mam też niedoczynność tarczycy 8,28 z tego co wyczytałam na forach nie jest jakaś ona duża. Jeśli ktoś miał podobny przypadek a jest on rozstrzygnięty, proszę piszcie..

----------

